# Cutting header on load bearing wall



## Scrap (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey all,

We have a garage door that needs to be replaced. The joists on the garage run perpendicular to the wall with the door, which supports half the attic if not more. The door is a normal single pre-hung door. My father went out to buy a door for the RO, which is 81-1/4", but the jambs on the new door measure 81-3/4". He is insistent that cutting the header on this door to make it fit will work. I'm worried more about the header collapsing without any support. The header is 2 - 2x10's. He says cutting an inch out of it won't have any effect on it but I compare it to stretching cloth tight and cutting a slit making the cloth rip apart. Please advise.

Thanks,
ED


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 9, 2007)

Make the cut. Stop worrying. A 2x10 header is usually stronger than the top plate of the wall. One inch won't take away that much strength.


----------



## Scrap (Aug 10, 2007)

Alright, thank yall. I just wanted to hear a response from someone who had more experience in the matter. They just instruct on what to do and I actually do the work. If the side of the house collapsed, everyone would look at me because I actually did the cutting, never mind who I was doing the work for.


----------



## Hube (Aug 10, 2007)

Some bldg codes suggest the following; an exterior header, supporting a roof with or without attic storage, shall consist of 2-2x10's and have maximum span of 9'-2"
For a header of 2-2x8's, the maximum span would be 7'-4" 
For a header of 2-2x6's, the maximum span would be 5'-6"
For a header of 2-2x4's, the maximum span would be 3'-8"

Hope this helps to ease your mind when cutting that 1" off.


----------

